# Anyone else eat 'breakfast' biscuits whilst out cycling



## Soltydog (11 May 2014)

Never been one for fancy energy gels/bars, as I'm more of a leisure cyclist & tend to rely on cake stops to fuel my rides  But have recently taken to carrying a pack of breakfast biscuits in my pocket for when I feel the need to scoff. My current favoured biscuit is the Hovis malted crunch. They come in handy little packs of 4 biscuits & per pack contain approx 28g carb, 4g sat. fats & 5g protein. Not far off the values in a Clif Bar, but a damn sight cheaper at 5 packs of 4 for £1.
Anyone else use these to fuel cycling & any negative thoughts?


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

I regularly eat granola type bars when I stop and make a coffee. First choice is a coffee and BIG cake though


----------



## cyberknight (11 May 2014)

I like elevenses bars.
http://www.kelloggs.co.uk/en_GB/nutri-grain-elevenses-raisin.html
and the nutrigrain with fruit in.
http://www.kelloggs.co.uk/en_GB/nutri-grain-bar-strawberry.html#prevpoint


----------



## TheDoctor (11 May 2014)

I like the Eat Natural nuts-and-things bars.
Far nicer than Powerbars and the like, and a bit more transportable than bocon rolls and cake, which would be my preferred mid-ride food option.
Chips are overlooked as a mid or post-ride recovery food IMHO.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

My diet is very limited so I take a Kellogs low fat cereal bar or some Soreen malted loaf


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Soreen malted loaf



But not the weird banana variety!


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

djb1971 said:


> But not the weird banana variety!


No, I like bananas but I don't like their banana malt loaf!


----------



## JasonHolder (11 May 2014)

Bananas and welsh cakes for me. Sometimes a hotxrossbun or 2 in the Jersey pocket but haven't been out for any long rides in a few weeks now.


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> No, I like bananas but I don't like their banana malt loaf!


That banana loaf is just sick


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

djb1971 said:


> That banana loaf is just sick


Agreed, it's minging!


----------



## JasonHolder (11 May 2014)

Mmm bananas


----------



## TheDoctor (11 May 2014)

Malt loaf is great. Not tried the bananana variety, but I don't think I care to.


----------



## y2blade (11 May 2014)

breakfast bars here too.


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

I've just checked my hidden stash, they're Nutri Grain granola bars. I've currently got a few in honey and a pack of cinnamon. They were 2 boxes for £3 in Asda. Lots cheaper than a mule bar and edible when swilled down with a hot brew.


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I've just checked my hidden stash, they're Nutri Grain granola bars. I've currently got a few in honey and a pack of cinnamon. They were 2 boxes for £3 in Asda. Lots cheaper than a mule bar and edible when swilled down with a hot brew.


Yum! I can't eat those though 
I also love the soft fruity ones....can't eat those either. In fact, it would be easier to mention what I CAN eat


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Yum! I can't eat those though
> I also love the soft fruity ones....can't eat those either. In fact, it would be easier to mention what I CAN eat


Stick to malt loaf. 

It lasts ages too, it sticks to your teeth like glue so you get a good hour out of a slice!


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 May 2014)

Doesent anyone use fig rolls anymore?


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> Agreed, it's minging!



Minging?


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Minging?


Means disgusting


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Minging?


Didnt realize this is in the Oxford Dictionary


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Doesent anyone use fig rolls anymore?


Oh I hate those


----------



## ScotiaLass (11 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Didnt realize this is in the Oxford Dictionary


It is...


----------



## thetribe (11 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Doesent anyone use fig rolls anymore?


Yes, I always carry a packet in the bar bag when I go for a long ride, can reach in and grab one without stopping


----------



## sazzaa (11 May 2014)

ScotiaLass said:


> It is...


Is hingin in there too?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 May 2014)

I can't have most of the breakfast cereal bars with them having dairy in them (I'm allergic to dairy as opposed to intolerant to dairy). Same applies to malt loaf and I can't stand bananas... so I have Nakd bars or Trek (oat protein crunch) bars. The dates & cashew nuts Nakd bar being my favourite. Or my homemade black bean brownies...


----------



## rualexander (11 May 2014)

Soreen Banana Loaf, fantastic!






The small individual ones are ideal for the saddlebag.


----------



## Peteaud (11 May 2014)

rualexander said:


> Soreen Banana Loaf, fantastic!
> View attachment 44829
> 
> 
> ...



Food of the gods mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Big A (11 May 2014)

I use Nakd bars which are awesome, great consistency and gluten free. Rhubarb and custard tastes the best


----------



## djb1971 (11 May 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Food of the gods mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


You sick weirdos


----------



## RebornBumbler (12 May 2014)

Big A said:


> I use Nakd bars which are awesome, great consistency and gluten free. Rhubarb and custard tastes the best



Me too - but Banana Bread variety


----------



## Saluki (12 May 2014)

Malt loaf, elevensies bars and flapjacks here. Jelly Babies too. Our shop has those brekky biscuits on offer at the mo, I'll give some a try. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Easytigers (12 May 2014)

cyberknight said:


> I like elevenses bars.
> http://www.kelloggs.co.uk/en_GB/nutri-grain-elevenses-raisin.html
> and the nutrigrain with fruit in.
> http://www.kelloggs.co.uk/en_GB/nutri-grain-bar-strawberry.html#prevpoint


Love both of these...but the elevenses bars win hands down


----------



## the_mikey (12 May 2014)

Elevenses bars, 9 bars, peanut harvest crunch, malt loaf


----------



## the_mikey (12 May 2014)

Big A said:


> I use Nakd bars which are awesome, great consistency and gluten free. Rhubarb and custard tastes the best


I will try it, I like the idea of NAKD bars but most of the flavours I've tried have a harsh/bitter flavour.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 May 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I will try it, I like the idea of NAKD bars but most of the flavours I've tried have a harsh/bitter flavour.


yet I find them very sweet!


----------



## cyberknight (12 May 2014)

Tip in cycling plus for eating on the move, open the end of the packet before you start your ride as i know from past experience it can be a tricky trying to unwrap stuff when cycling .


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Doesent anyone use fig rolls anymore?


I take dried figs on a ride, with dried dates and cramberries.


----------



## 400bhp (12 May 2014)

JasonHolder said:


> Bananas and welsh cakes bananas for me. Sometimes a hotxrossbun banana or 2 in the Jersey pocket but haven't been out for any long rides in a few weeks now.



There, that's better.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (14 May 2014)

I ensure my rides have suitable food stops, e.g. cafes, then I'm motivated to keep riding, just so I can get there and pig out!


----------



## Spinney (14 May 2014)

TheDoctor said:


> Chips are overlooked as a mid or post-ride recovery food IMHO.


A plate of chips (OK, and a bit of cake too) got me up the Bealach na Ba!


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2014)

Doughnuts + ham, egg and chips + flapjack + fish and chips = my one and only century!
I was going to Cambridge, got a bit over-enthusiastic and ended up in Hunstanton.
As you do...


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (14 May 2014)

Bananas.

I'm no health food freak, I love bread, crisps, chips etc far too much. Even the healthy stuff like vegetables and tofu have to be in a tasty empty-calorie laden chinese takeaway form.

Except for breakfast and cycling/walking food. Bananas beat everything. Or a Trek raw fruit & oats bar. For the boost of slow release energy, nature has it sussed, can't be doing with these fancy breakfast bars.

And post ride...still healthy because it's banana...or so I tell myself


Wells' banana bread beer


----------



## jack smith (14 May 2014)

they are my go to food to take cycling, cadburys brunch bars are one of the favorites or a little tub of cheesy pasta or pasta and beans if im going on a paticular long ride with a pack


----------

